# Freeletics



## missclb (Mar 12, 2019)

Are there any other free athletes on here? Has anyone has tried it? I'm about 7 weeks into my first 12-week Freeletics program, and man it’s tough, but good. For anyone that doesn’t know about it, it's an app that guides you through a high intensity training (HIT) workout. Its cheaper than a gym membership and can be done anywhere. 

I realized that I’d lost all my upper body strength, so thought I’d give it a go. I'm starting to feel the benefit now, but it still kills me nearly every time! Just as soon as I get remotely comfortable, they step it up. I guess that's the point though.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 12, 2019)

missclb said:


> Are there any other free athletes on here? Has anyone has tried it? I'm about 7 weeks into my first 12-week Freeletics program, and man it’s tough, but good. For anyone that doesn’t know about it, it's an app that guides you through a high intensity training (HIT) workout. Its cheaper than a gym membership and can be done anywhere.
> 
> I realized that I’d lost all my upper body strength, so thought I’d give it a go. I'm starting to feel the benefit now, but it still kills me nearly every time! Just as soon as I get remotely comfortable, they step it up. I guess that's the point though.


Hi Caroline, not heard of Freeletics before but I have had a quick google and it looks interesting. What kind of programme are you following, and how much does it cost?

I've been trying to do HIIT at home twice a week (I either make it up - 10 mins of 1min at a time sprinting, jumping jacks, pressups, squats etc- or follow a YouTube workout) and I'm finding I can reduce my pump basal rate by 10% for about 3 days following, which is in line with the MIchael Moseley TV programme where he tried HIIT and found increased insulin sensitivity afterwards. I found I gained a stone since I started my pump and so I'm hoping to lose it by eaeting less carbs and being able to reduce my basal rate if I keep the HIIT up.


----------



## missclb (Mar 13, 2019)

So I choose to do 4 sessions a week, the maximum they let you do is 5, to give you time to recover. I think a 12 week program costs £34, which is what is making me stick to it! Every session is different but in essence it's a warm up followed by two sets of exercises and then an active cool down, and it varies in time between around 15 mins and 30 mins. I take longer as i'm still struggling with some of the exercises and need breaks. You're most likely doing similar things already. I have to give my 'coach' feedback after each set of exercises, being as honest as possible and then my next session is calculated based off that. You set up each coming week separately, and I think you can take longer than an actual week to complete the week, in case life gets in the way. I've always stuck to each week though. Here's a screen grab of my next workout, there's more exercises on the warm up & cool down, but a screen grab doesn't capture them all... 

 

I'd like to loose a stone too, but I'm finding it super hard. I"mputting a lot of effort in but just 'maintaining' at the moment. It might be time to get the ol' thyroid checked again. Good luck with it all, I hope we both shed successfully!!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 13, 2019)

missclb said:


> Are there any other free athletes on here? Has anyone has tried it? I'm about 7 weeks into my first 12-week Freeletics program, and man it’s tough, but good. For anyone that doesn’t know about it, it's an app that guides you through a high intensity training (HIT) workout. Its cheaper than a gym membership and can be done anywhere.
> 
> I realized that I’d lost all my upper body strength, so thought I’d give it a go. I'm starting to feel the benefit now, but it still kills me nearly every time! Just as soon as I get remotely comfortable, they step it up. I guess that's the point though.



Good luck with it but I've not heard of it either.  Mind you I'm not really a gym type. How does it affect glucose levels?  Do you get a rise?  Don't think I've got much upper body strength......not sure about my lower body strength either.  As long as my legs keep moving I'm happy.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2019)

Any exercise is good & pls keep at it . If people sit still long enough that's what happens. Good luck


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 13, 2019)

missclb said:


> So I choose to do 4 sessions a week, the maximum they let you do is 5, to give you time to recover. I think a 12 week program costs £34, which is what is making me stick to it! Every session is different but in essence it's a warm up followed by two sets of exercises and then an active cool down, and it varies in time between around 15 mins and 30 mins. I take longer as i'm still struggling with some of the exercises and need breaks. You're most likely doing similar things already. I have to give my 'coach' feedback after each set of exercises, being as honest as possible and then my next session is calculated based off that. You set up each coming week separately, and I think you can take longer than an actual week to complete the week, in case life gets in the way. I've always stuck to each week though. Here's a screen grab of my next workout, there's more exercises on the warm up & cool down, but a screen grab doesn't capture them all...
> 
> View attachment 11001
> 
> I'd like to loose a stone too, but I'm finding it super hard. I"mputting a lot of effort in but just 'maintaining' at the moment. It might be time to get the ol' thyroid checked again. Good luck with it all, I hope we both shed successfully!!


I am another one who has never heard of it.
It will be interesting to hear how you get on with this and how it impacts your BG levels.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2019)

Please let us know more, how its doing etc


----------



## gabriele (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi Caroline 
That brings back memories . 4/5 years ago , my favourite was Aphrodite . It took some weeks to do 50 burpees in one round but I did it and I loved it . I stopped because of an injury . Then I started running . 
Freeletics is very hard , painful but fun , fun , fun . I did it without the App , in my home . You got me thinking now ...


----------



## missclb (Mar 18, 2019)

gabriele said:


> Hi Caroline
> That brings back memories . 4/5 years ago , my favourite was Aphrodite . It took some weeks to do 50 burpees in one round but I did it and I loved it . I stopped because of an injury . Then I started running .
> Freeletics is very hard , painful but fun , fun , fun . I did it without the App , in my home . You got me thinking now ...



Gabriele you are officially my hero. Ironically i'm doing Freeletics because i injured my calf running so much. Burpees still kill me, even just 10 and I know I dont look remotely like the guy in the clip looks, but hey-ho. I'm definitely getting stronger and i'm pretty much beating my PBs each time I return to a set, so it's good to see progress. It's Apollon tonight, 20 burpees, 400m sprint, 20 squats, then some bicycle crunches which I actually love. 

I workout in the evenings when I get home from work, and then eat straight after – my insulin doses are staying the same, but i'm eating a bit more and it all feels more stable. I love that the workouts are pretty short (once you start to gain a bit of fitness) so it's not a hardship to squeeze a wee session in. I'm feeling slightly addicted actually! Having said that, I'm heading on holiday tomorrow for 10 days, lots of travelling around so i'm not sure how easy it's gonna be to keep up.


----------



## gabriele (Mar 19, 2019)

Caroline you are my inspiration. I will definitely start again .  Have a good holiday !


----------

